# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помогите выбрать внешний HHD

## kristall01

Ребята ну подскажите сломал голову в выборе внешнего диска 1TB 
Незнаю предлогают 2 варианта цена практически одинаковая 
SEAGATE ST310005EXD101-RK и WD WDH1U10000E может у кого есть похожие модели как они в работе ?:confused:

----------


## Nobustik

Бери Seagate 1Tb - Хороший хард. У меня пашет без проблем. Скорость передачи до 30Мб/сек. В разных местах разные цены. Самую низкую нашел в НИКСе (_nix.ru)   3500р.

----------


## White_foxSA

SEAGATE ST310005EXD101-RK лучше буквально два часа назад друг описал плюсы этого HDD, я ему доверяю

----------

